# LS2 Engine Oil Cooler



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

alright so i've had my dash hawk monitoring oil temp an im not liking the readings im getting. Which brings me to why im asking this has anybody came up with an oil cooler for the engine yet cuz everything ive read so far is that the adapters dnt fit... but i did run into this one which i wanted an opinion on Oil Cooler Sandwich Adapter - 13/16-16 Thread this would also be the first oil cooler i would be installing i just got my GTO 5 months (aka wifes idea) but the LS engine is new to me so any idea's as far as will it work has anyone built one just an advice or help i appreciate it. Thanx in advance


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

How does the dash hawk monitor oil temp? AFAIK, there is only
a coolant temp sensor on a stock GTO.
The link shows an adapter to hook up to a cooler. You will
need this, oil lines, and a cooler.


----------



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

thats a good question every display i have is an GM sensor option so if i had to take a guess im figuring that dash hawk reads a couple different things an gives an estimated oil temp... but yea the link was just for the adapter i was seeing if anyone knew of a kit off hand or if anyone has built one. but again would that adapter work or no? to add i know theirs kits out their but every one ive came across says it wont work for the GTO...any idea's as to why and i guess i should add im new to the LS2 engine. before this i was building a mustang which i traded for the GTO so im not new to the oil cooler thing just new to LS i know whats needed but i want insight and help deciding what i should do im in michigan which is kind of cold right now but lately temps been going up which means most my temp reading have been too so i guess i should ask this before i get to far here what i have monitoring with average readings

A/F....14.7:1
Oil Psi....30-32 (idle after about an hour of driving)
Engine Oil Temp... 206-212 
Trans Temp....176-198...its never really consistent unless im on e-way
IAT Temp...which when i first got the DH was at (50) but it was really cold out lately its been between (68-89)
water temp...which driveing stays at 189 but idle it will spike to 210-217 ive had it reach 220 once but i think ive got a problem there not to sure

if any of this seems weird at all please let me know but more info on the car 05 LS2 a4(wish it was m6) but those are just the readings i get but i do believe the water temp is a bit to much


----------

